# Cube AMS 130 Horst Link Gelenk ausbauen



## EasyRider0815 (12. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte bei meinem Cube AMS 130 2012er Modell den kompletten Hinterbau entfernen, dies verlief eigentlich auch ohne Probleme, doch leider bekomme ich eine einzige Schraube nicht gelöst und kann somit das Horst Link Gelenk nicht entfernen.
Es handelt sich um die Schraube, die das Gelenk mit dem Rohr der Sattelstütze verbindet. Siehe Foto.
Ich bekomme die Schraube jeweils nur auf einer Seite heraus, die andere bleibt immer drin und beim Versuch diese herauszudrehen dreht sich das innere Lager mit und somit auch die Schraube.

Der Grund für den Ausbau ist folgender.
Wenn ich meinen Hinterbau nach oben hebe hat dieser Spiel bzw. ist locker. Die Schrauben waren alle mit dem richtigen Drehmoment festgezogen. Liegt es also an den Lagern? Und wenn ja, wie kann ich festellen welches oder sollte ich alle erneuern?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## LittleBoomer (13. Januar 2013)

Ich bin zwar nicht der Technikheld, aber ich verstehe den Zusammenhang zwischen Deinem Foto und dem Horst-Link nicht.
Das Foto zeigt die Wippe und die Schraube ist keine Schraube sondern eine durchgesteckte Hülse. Auf der eine Seite ist eine Schraube, die einfach zu lösen sein müßte und das ganze Ding wird dann rausgepresst. Zumindest ist das bei meinem 125er so wenn ich nicht irre.
Das Horst-Link ist am Ausfallende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EasyRider0815 (14. Januar 2013)

Leider ist das nicht der Fall.
Auf beiden Seiten sind Schrauben drin, die beide auf der selben Hülse festgezogen werden müssen. Ich kriege allerdings immer nur die Schraube auf einer der beiden Seiten raus. Die andere ist dann nicht mehr zu lösen, da sich das innere Lager mitdreht.


----------



## Freefloh (14. Januar 2013)

Dann schraube auf der Seite wo du die Schraube gelöst hast, eine lange Schraube mit einer Mutter in das Gewinde und kontere die Schraube mit der Mutter. Nun solltest du die andere Schraube lösen können. Die gekonterte Schraube kannst du nun mit einem Maulschlüssel wieder lösen und dann ist die Welle frei von Schrauben.

VG


----------



## EasyRider0815 (28. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Antwort.

Aber könntest du mir das genauer erklären?
Ich versteh irgendwie nicht ganz, wie das funktionieren soll.


----------



## KeepBiking (28. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,
ihr müsst die Schraube in FR rechts entfernen. Dann einen langen 6er Inbus nehmen um innen einen Bolzen fest zu halten. Dann könnt ihr die linke Schraube lösen.
Grüße


----------



## EasyRider0815 (28. Januar 2013)

KeepBiking schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ihr müsst die Schraube in FR rechts entfernen. Dann einen langen 6er  Inbus nehmen um innen einen Bolzen fest zu halten. Dann könnt ihr die  linke Schraube lösen.
> Grüße




Danke!!!

Endlich ist es ab.


----------



## KeepBiking (28. Januar 2013)

EasyRider0815 schrieb:


> Danke!!!
> 
> Endlich ist es ab.



Na gerne doch!


----------



## KeepBiking (28. Januar 2013)

Achtung:
Beim Zusammenbauen die Reihenfolge, die Anzugsmomente und die Schraubensicherung beachten!
Beim Ein-Ausbau des Horstlinks den Drehmomentschlüssel auf den 5er Inbus. Auf den 3er keinen Kugelkopf aufsetzen zum gegenhalten. Wenn möglich einen relativ neuen 3er Inbus und keinen "uralten" nehmen.
Ich habe mir hier eine Schraube "rundgedreht" trotz Drehmomentschlüssel.
Grüße


----------



## BlackKnight29 (28. Januar 2016)

Für meine Frage habe ich den richtigen Thread gefunden, brauch also keinen neuen eröffnen. Es geht wirklich um den HorstLink, den ich gerne ausbauen möchte um die Lager auszutauschen. 
Weiss jemand von euch wie man die Schrauben bzw Bolzen entfernen kann? Die innen liegende lässt sich problemlos raus schrauben, aber die äussere nicht. Dreht sich aber löst sich nicht...


----------



## Felix57 (7. September 2016)

ich schliesse mich der Frage an, habe das selbe Problem am Horst Link, innere Schrauben abgedreht, und die äußeren Bolzen bekomme ich nicht raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Porta-Mike (1. Oktober 2016)

moin!

ich habe die innere schraube wieder etwas hineingedreht und dann vorsichtig!!!!! mit einem kunststoffhammer auf die innere schraube geklopft. damit ist dann der bolzen etwas heraus gewandert. dann die innere schraube wieder lösen und den bolzen vorsichtig!!!! mit einer spitzzange hrausgezogen.
ich habe aber ein anderes problem: ich möchte die lager der wippe tauschen und bekomme die lager samt hülse nicht heraus. hat jemand einen tip?

gruß

michael


----------



## Vincy (1. Oktober 2016)

Die Schrauben beim Umlenkhebel lösen und rausschrauben. Dann auf einer Seite wieder eine Schraube in die Distanzhülse etwas reinschrauben und damit die beiden Lager (beidseitig sind jeweils 2 Lager) rausdrücken/treiben. Dann von der anderen Seite her die anderen beiden Lager rausdrücken. Evtl den Lagersitz aussen etwas anwärmen, dann geht das Lager leichter raus, ebenso wenn die Schrauben zu fest sitzen (wegen dem Loctite). Die Schrauben und Distanzhülse haben ein Feingewinde, daher darfst da keine normale Schrauben verwenden!


----------

